# Dovetail bit loosened.



## Ken D (May 20, 2007)

While cutting a Dovetail on the table router, the bit loosened and raised while making the male cuts. It seems that there is upward pressure that raises the bit. I tightened it hard and still it raised. The shank is 1/4" and 9' . I'm making a sliding door lock.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken
Dovetail bits do like to climb up hill,, are you sure it's the bit and not the router motor moving up..
Not all bits are made the same,some are under size....get your mike out and check the size of the shank....it should be .246 to .251 any thing other than that and the bit will not clamp down in place...or stay in place...






Ken D said:


> While cutting a Dovetail on the table router, the bit loosened and raised while making the male cuts. It seems that there is upward pressure that raises the bit. I tightened it hard and still it raised. The shank is 1/4" and 9' . I'm making a sliding door lock.


----------



## Ken D (May 20, 2007)

Thanks BJ, The shank is undersized. I'll get a new bit and try again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Ken

After you get a new bit ,Pls. repost and tell us how it works now 


=============


----------

